# Creating a very specific mix in Superior Drummer 2 w/ Metal Foundry.



## Eben (Oct 1, 2009)

So I want to make a mix for my drums that mirrors the kit from For The Fallen Dreams and Oceano. Oceano isn't my favourite band in the world, but their drums sound insanely clean and I like the mix.
Some links to listen to for reference:

Oceano - District of Misery


For The Fallen Dreams - Smoke Signals


Thanks for all your help!


----------

